# Mr. Pumpkin YouTube Video



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

ha ha pretty good, he has a unique style of scaring with dancing


----------



## hallowallace (Jul 8, 2014)

Thats brilliant!


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahahaha, that's amazing! I'd love to see something like that in person.


----------



## Mystary (Jul 28, 2014)

Lmfaooooooooo


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

its hilarious


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Joven76 said:


> I wasn't sure if anyone saw this, but I happened to stumble on it during my nightly YouTube searches. This was uploaded on 10/30/13 and already has over 3 million views! It's a simple Halloween prank pulled on unexpected passer bys, but it's hysterical!
> 
> Check it out!



Nice one !


----------

